# 4/27 Charleston Autox



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, finally got some seat time again, this was my first this season since January . Not sure how I did overall, but I was 3rd in EP (out of 3 ) Note to self, get some damn hoosiers or something, street tires are teh suck! I ended up with a 32.3, while both the stripped, caged, and race tired civic hatches in EP were running like 29's  I wish I never took out my carpet so I could run FSP or SM or something, but oh well, I've got enough trophies, now I'm just running to look at my overall standing. I think I'm somewhere in the top 15 out of the 45 or so cars that were there. I should find out for sure soon enough. I met a guy from clubsi there who was video taping everyone, so I might have something for you all to see later.  You get to see me kill this one damn cone that kept jumping in front of me all day


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the best part. A bird pooped on my back at some point in the day and I didn't even notice until someone was like 'hey adam, turn around a sec.......you got shit on!'


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Hey, isn't it good luck if that happens? Sounds like you did well, considering what you were up against.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Some pictures are over here click me damnnit!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Too lazy to click the link, then here:


----------

